# Fish/meat for pea puffers?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I got word that BA @ Scar has $1.99 for 2 x pea puffers. I might try them again pending how good thier stock is.

Ok other then my lesson with snails on the feeding of the pea puffer I would like to know can small bits of meat like beef, fish, or shrimp be fed to them and will they take it? 

The price is tempting for me to try again. I figured the first one I got from the NY location was very ill to begin with from my research online of the tail swirling so perhaps 2nd time I might find a more healthier stock. 

Anyone got eyes on the [email protected] location on how good thier pea puffer tank is and stock? hanbks.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I can drop by tomorrow if you like for ya Neko and let you know what they look like. What should I be looking for? Good colour, round, happy guys?

I can't get mine to eat very much at all lately but I think the swinging temps in my bedroom arn't helping much either.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The best foods for them are live foods full of protein and snails. If you can get a future of white worms or black worms that would be your best bet. Frozen foods just don't offer enough nutrition to keep them going. They tend to wither away on brine shrimp or blood worms. 
Even though they are small they need lots of food to keep them healthy.

Oops forgot to answer. You could try some small pieces of filet but beef heart probably is not a good choice.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ohh they will take live black worms? Great to know, I think aquapets or whatever that place was called has that.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I always fed mine small pieces of raw shrimp snails for their teeth and blood worms Mine were always fat and happy look for clear eyes and active swimmers,one thing make sure they do not net them out get them to put the bag in the tank and or use a container if they breath air in they will probably die on you . I had to rehome mine when I was sick and I miss them,they were funny little guys.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> ohh they will take live black worms? Great to know, I think aquapets or whatever that place was called has that.


It's much better then frozen foods and they love them. Plus black worms ate very easy to raise regardless of what most people say
Market shrimp on the other hand has a higher protein and fat count than blood worms and brine shrimp. These fish will wither away most of the time on a diet of blood worms and brine shrimp which LFS suggest to feed them.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

personally, when I used to have pea puffers they go crazy and I mean crazy when I find household centipedes and drop them in the tank, they swim around it like a shark and rip it apart, I saw them once finish a 4" centipede in like 30 secs, I had a video but I think I delete it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

can you come put them in the tank for me?... D: I am a bit afraid of those bugs. LOL


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, between my 180 gal and my 20 gal(which housed my puffers at the time) I had a good supply of ramshorn snails and as an extra, frozen shrimp, blood worms, and sometimes guppies lol. The guppies were extra fry from my frog tank. 

good luck with em they are very neat. Try to keep their home interesting for them, they can get bored I find.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Well, between my 180 gal and my 20 gal(which housed my puffers at the time) I had a good supply of ramshorn snails and as an extra, frozen shrimp, blood worms, and sometimes guppies lol. The guppies were extra fry from my frog tank.
> 
> good luck with em they are very neat. Try to keep their home interesting for them, they can get bored I find.


Yes they do seem to get bored if they are not hunting they also seem to be better in planted tanks. Hey Kelly any ant pics


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I had my pea puffer in with a lot of plants and a few fake castle things and stuff lol he liked it. Ant pics eh?, well I have a very interesting video i put together not to long ago. I hope the OP doesn't mind this link . 




It gives great visual detail on whats happening in the colony.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Neko, I went by scar als today. No puffers. Actually just one left and half of one. The little dude that was hanging on was very furry.

Aquapets or what's it called up near pacific mall has some tiny but very cute pea puffers for 2.99 I think it was. They had lots of yellow in them which I found very neat. Very round and active.


----------

